# Zion thinline tele for $525



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I was tempted, but I don't need another tele. Killer deal.

Zion Ninety

Posting some pics in case it's gone by morning.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Killer guitar and even better deal


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Why on earth is it cheaper than a player series? Thats a red flag.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Budda said:


> Why on earth is it cheaper than a player series? Thats a red flag.


It did occur to me, especially considering the recent scam. The listing does provide a number to call/text, though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Grab n Go said:


> It did occur to me, especially considering the recent scam. The listing does provide a number to call/text, though.


He notes the price of a new one, and I understand zions are very hard to find. Even the call number, Im suspicious. Someone may get a deadly guitar dirt cheap, but I dunno.


----------



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Sold!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Budda said:


> He notes the price of a new one, and I understand zions are very hard to find. Even the call number, Im suspicious. Someone may get a deadly guitar dirt cheap, but I dunno.


I missed the advert but , it is /was hanging in a pawn /second hand shop, right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> I missed the advert but , it is /was hanging in a pawn /second hand shop, right?


Pics in the thread look like a basement jam room, and the ad had a youtube video with the guitar. Someone may have won the guitar lottery on that one. If it comes back up for $2500, we'll know haha.


----------

